# Almost 30 years old and never hda a bloody job



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

So here I am, 27 years old, a nervous wreck with trembling hands in any social event still looking for a job but having no confidence.

I never had a real job. I was an intern for a bit in a laboratory and many years after I got tested in a store where I was "dismissed" after my first day because, and I quote "It was too much for me".

I'm worth nothing. I can't get a single pen. Phone jobs won't work too because I stutter so I know i'll get no chance there.


I'm so tired. Doesn't help my country is poor and getting a job is as hard as winning the lottery.
I'm afraid of what I might do wrong, might say wrong, and so on.

As I age, I'll get even less chances. I'm at a dead end. Hands trembling in social events really gets in the way of a lot of things that otherwise I could do more or less. My nerves have been destroying my life and no matter how I try to think positively I fall down into sadness or depression.

Is there any chance for someone like me?

Some stuff that I like is working on databases even though i'm rusty as hell and probably have to re-learn 80% of what I know. But I don't think i'll get a job in this either.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

look for some online jobs possibly or something that doesnt require a lot of social interaction. I feel ya bro just keep believing dont give up on yourself because when you give up thats when you fail and are doomed. Just take small steps each day to do something positive and life enriching for yourself.


----------



## ginger12 (Sep 30, 2014)

I felt the same way for a long time, and then I took an antidepressant. Not a hefty one, just Wellbutrin which I think is considered minor league for an AD. If you don't take one already it might help your job search efforts... Suddenly I just felt more inclined to send out resumes, and although a bit nervous at interviews, I held my composure. After 3 interviews (and a 4th one pending) I got an offer. I was also told one employer wanted to give me an offer but due to management re-organizations hiring is stalled for the time being. I accepted the offer I received and cancelled my 4th interview. But I want to make it clear that prior to taking my AD, I felt absolutely certain that I wasn't good enough to find a better job and that my life wasn't going anywhere etc. Now, 3 months later, my perspective is just try!! Try hard. My feeling was - even if I get laughed out of every interview, I'll know that I tried. But prior to taking my AD I thought the situation was absolutely hopeless...there were days I just went out to my car and cried and thought "I know I'm smart, I'm capable, why am I not doing more with my life?"

Do you have temp agencies in your area? I always thought they were for big cities, but they exist even in my small little town. Many of the people I work with started as temps.


----------



## risenfall (Oct 2, 2014)

hi that's kind of what im going through right now im almost turning 20 in a couple months and I haven't got a job so instead of doin all that **** and then crawl up in bed at night and being all depress n stress about it I just started to do some research on starting up online business maybe ebay or something idk but hopefully itll all work out always feels better to be ur own boss anyways plus no anxiety !


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

The problem is, I feel rusty in the few things I knew about and there's more qualified (and outgoing people which they always look for for some reason) for those areas than me.

Maybe learning web design? It envolves sitting on the computer for hours (which I don't mind at all, it's what I do everyday afterall) and by doing some projects even if just for myself could give me a bit of self-esteem and more confidence.

I don't know really, at this point i'm willing to even try cleaning jobs as far as they don't involve me on some type of cable support to clean something that is really high because i'm afraid of heights.


----------



## stevieoo (Feb 8, 2013)

your not alone


----------



## wickedlostie (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm almost 28, currently and newly unemployed, and still live with my parents. I keep hoping that every new year things will get better, but they haven't yet. This has been the worst year so far.

That said, I don't think you're a lost cause. I haven't yet given up the hope that things will eventually get better (not just for me, but for anyone). Maybe you could try getting a job in a small retail store? Yeah, retail sucks, but the small stores aren't so bad (at least it wasn't for me), and I got enough interaction with other people that it wasn't overwhelming and I actually sort of got used to it after a while.

Or maybe there are some courses online that you can take to help you get back into the swing of things with database entry. Then when you apply for a job you can confidently say you have the skill. Obviously you'll need training, because most jobs give you some form of training, but it's a start.


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, I'm in a better mood these days just because I've been forcing myself to be a bit more active at home and looking for a job.

Definitely things that suit me are ones where I can focus with not many people being a pain in the ***. I'm not a people's person, I know some people would like to chat with people but can't do it or do it as good as they wish, in my case, I don't care about that anymore. I don't really like people that much, I appreciate people that give me space and people similar to me, and that's it. I am a Lone wolf for sure. 

Data entry/stock/Library/cleaning are all jobs that I think that suit me. Once I get the hand of it (we're always nervous in the first days, or I am at least, i'm a very nervous person and it comes from my genes as well) I can finally get some cash going.

Regardless, trying to sell some stuff online while I'm searching for a job. At least I don't feel completely useless.


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Krauser said:


> Well, I'm in a better mood these days just because I've been forcing myself to be a bit more active at home and looking for a job.
> 
> Definitely things that suit me are ones where I can focus with not many people being a pain in the ***. I'm not a people's person, I know some people would like to chat with people but can't do it or do it as good as they wish, in my case, I don't care about that anymore. I don't really like people that much, I appreciate people that give me space and people similar to me, and that's it. I am a Lone wolf for sure.
> 
> ...


Not sure where the edit button is, just wanted to correct a typo.


----------



## jais (Sep 15, 2012)

military, if that's too scary go to nursing school. 
male nurses get paid better than female nurses and there is a huge demand, so you will always be able to find a job.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

If you're in this way then I don't see why you're considering getting a job, you'll feel unhappy as you'll be expected to be on the same level as everybody else.

I would try to get jobs where you're not working with lots of people if I were you and if you want a job so badly.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Work can blow serious *** sometimes. From my view, you're lucky to have not work for so long (granted you have shelter, food, cloth). Since I've been working at this factory for a year, my entire mental health has deteriorated: I'm disgruntled, I'm not eager to meet new people and I'm distrustful of everyone around me.

But of course you might not react the same way as I do or response like I do, or have the same experiences as I did.


----------



## stillalive6 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi there, Krauser.

I began my first real job at age twenty-seven. You're not alone in this by any means. Right now you seem to be on the right track and I just want you to know this isn't a hopeless situation by any means. Keep going at it.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't think of yourself as "almost 30" and you will feel better. You're 27, you still have a good three years to get a job before you're 30. You're not the only one in this situation, even on this board, I don't think. At least you have been an intern, that's something.


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Things not looking too bright, and i'm to blame as well. Feeling no motivation at the moment, taking my setralina and diazepam doesn't stop my body from trembling (hands head etc) from whatever situation outside, even when I'm not feeling that nervous or anxious. Sometimes I think it's almost an auto-trigger whenever I enter somewhere or go to someplace i'm not familiar with and even familiar places make me tremble (it's not that noticeable, at least if I don't have to pick something delicate and such) except my home.

My Trembling is literally my main reason for all these years of no confidence in getting a job. I don't mind people talking trash about my personality or being quiet or whatever, i'm overcoming that process with my medicine and the mentality "**** them if they don't respect me".

I also don't care about social stuff, I have very few but very good friends, I don't need anything else, just a bloody job to not feel so miserable but whenever I feel I'm trembling or my hands are trembling, I get pissed at myself, even though I always try to not think about it, I still get pissed about it.

I remember once doing a presentation and the teacher told me I really knew what I was talking about and I was very calm. I have no idea how that came across, because my hands were so shaky from having to touche the mouse to change slides I thought I had been noticed.

I mean, I wasn't afraid of that situation I think, why was I still trembling like a leaf? Is it because I do no sports or something? I'm really not seeing what else I can do to stop this madness. Mind you, the trembling isn't that terrible (except for a few times where i'm really nervous) but it's always there in any social situation even when no one is looking.


----------



## jongle (Jul 26, 2013)

Our society fails a lot of people. The psychopaths do ok if they're smart enough and have the right mix of skills they can become filthy rich, but most people lead lives of drudgery and many are put on the scrap heap entirely. I wish I had solutions.


----------



## azzy229 (Dec 4, 2014)

I get that feeling. I'm 26 and I'm already convinced that I'm going to end up homeless in the long run. Worse, I wonder if the inheritance I'll get one day from my parents will be able to prevent me from working. Now I feel like the scum of the earth. 

I have a tiny job where I get paid a little over nine bucks a week (after paypal costs), but only if there's anything for me to do. I'm just as convinced that it's not a 'real' job. Recently there hasn't been work for months and it's gotten me panicking.

Smart thing to do would be to ask for help from friends and family, but I don't have that nerve. Yet. Hopefully the keyword there is 'yet'.


----------

